

IPhone market share doubles to more than 10% - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2009/05/20/20venturebeat-iphone-market-share-doubles-to-more-than-10-12208.html

======
boundlessdreamz
Somewhat wrong title, it is the iPhone market share of smartphones that have
increased to 10%. Smartphone sales represented only 13.5 per cent of all
mobile device sales in the first quarter of 2009. So apple's share of the
overall market is still less than 1.5%.

Data from the original report <http://www.gartner.com/it/page.jsp?id=985912>

~~~
asmosoinio
The whole article is very confusing regarding this, mixing the total market
and smartphone market without giving any hint as to what it means with the
particular numbers. Very badly written.

